# [Phoenix] VaporNode KVM / OpenVZ - 15% off - SSD, Gigabit, Custom Control Panel



## fizzyjoe908 (Jan 15, 2015)

VaporNode is a dedicated server and cloud provider with employees that have been involved in the hosting and IT industry for 7+ years. We plan to bring our expertise to VaporNode to grow it into one of the definitive hosting providers. The below offers consist of hardware located within PhoenixNAP's fail-safe facility.

!! USE PROMOTION CODE "*DSD15*" WITHOUT QUOTES ON ANY VPS SERVICE FOR 15% OFF EVERY MONTH !!

*Advantages:*


Fail-safe Phoenix location

Local RAID-10 SSD storage

User managed backups to SAN

Custom control panel ( https://vapornode.com/img/cloud_panel.png )

Free local DDoS protection

Highly available infrastructure design

KVM or OpenVZ virtualization

Upon ordering you are able to choose from many different operating systems to mount / install to the service. These include CentOS, Ubuntu, Fedora, FreeBSD, Debian, Turnkey Linux, and Windows Server (requires 10GB+ disk space & KVM). These services are automatically setup but KVM requires manual OS installation via our integrated VNC console. Additional IPv4 addresses are priced at $1/month per IP.

*VPR-OVZ3:*

CPU: 2 CPU cores @ 3.2 GHz+

RAM: 1GB DDR3 ECC

Storage: 30GB RAID-10 SSD

Network: 1TB bandwidth @ 1Gbps

Virt: OpenVZ

Price: $5.94/month with DSD15 coupon code

*VPR-KVM3:*

CPU: 2 CPU cores @ 3.2 GHz+

RAM: 1GB DDR3 ECC

Storage: 30GB RAID-10 SSD

Network: 1TB bandwidth @ 1Gbps

Virt: KVM

Price: $8.49/month with DSD15 coupon code

These are unmanaged services with no optional management option at checkout.

NOT ALLOWED: Illegal torrents, warez, spamming

ALLOWED: Legal torrents, TOR relays, game servers

Additional plans: VaporNode :: Phoenix Cloud Instances :: Flexible, High-Performance Computing Infrastructure :: KVM and OpenVZ

Payment: We currently accept PayPal, credits cards, and debit cards. No refunds are permitted on cloud or dedicated services at this time.

Network test IP: 104.140.67.17

100MB: http://lg.vapornode.com/100mb.data

1GB: http://lg.vapornode.com/1gb.data


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jan 16, 2015)

Do you offer any smaller KVM plans?  Say 1 Core, 512MB Ram, 20GB space, 800GB Traffic (or whatever fits this tier)?  

I am interested in trying your service but my budget at the moment doesn't really provide for spending $8.50 on it.  Let me know if you got something smaller and I would be happy to give you guys a test run!

Cheers!


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Jan 16, 2015)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Do you offer any smaller KVM plans?  Say 1 Core, 512MB Ram, 20GB space, 800GB Traffic (or whatever fits this tier)?
> 
> I am interested in trying your service but my budget at the moment doesn't really provide for spending $8.50 on it.  Let me know if you got something smaller and I would be happy to give you guys a test run!
> 
> Cheers!


Absolutely! Our VPR-KVM2 plan is as follows:

CPU: 1 CPU core @ 3.2 GHz+

RAM: 512MB DDR3 ECC

Storage: 15GB RAID-10 SSD

Network: 750GB bandwidth @ 1Gbps

Virt: KVM

With the DSD15 coupon, that comes out to $5.09/month. If that seems more appropriate for you, you can pick it up here: https://portal.vapornode.com/?cmd=cart&action=add&id=36

If not, get in contact with us at [email protected] and we can work something else out.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Feb 12, 2015)

Just a quick update for this long-standing offer:

We have just released an update to our control panel that adds reverse DNS management and free forward DNS hosting / management for up to 25 domains!

Later this spring, we hope to bring functionality for mounting secondary ISOs and changing the boot order (KVM only).


----------

